# Meatloaf Ideology!  :)



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

I just thought about meatloaf as I haven't make one in ages and wondered what all goes into yours?  I usually have the ground beef, celery, onion, breadcrumbs, ketchup and an egg and put that together.  I forgot how long I cooked it or the best temperature, though.  I'd be interested in new variations, ingredients and ideas on meatloafs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2020)

Mine is similar to yours but I use ground turkey and add a packet of GOYA beef-flavored bouillon and a squirt of Worcestershire sauce.

I make mine free form and bake it in the toaster oven for about an hour.

I enjoy the ice-cold leftovers sliced thin for sandwiches better than having it hot for dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mine is similar to yours but I use ground turkey and add a packet of GOYA beef-flavored bouillon and a squirt of Worcestershire sauce.
> 
> I make mine free form and bake it in the toaster oven for about an hour.
> 
> I enjoy the ice-cold leftovers sliced thin for sandwiches better than having it hot for dinner.


That sounds good and I should put a dash of Worcestershire sauce in mind and see how that tastes.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 26, 2020)

I love a good meatloaf.  I use my Sicilian grandma's recipe for meatballs. Yum!

1 lb beef
2 tablespoons finely minced onion
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon parsley
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons bread crumbs
3 tablespoons grated cheese (Romano or Parmesan)
1/4 cup water
1 egg

You can adjust the amounts of ingredients to your own liking.

After baking I'll even cut it into bite-sized pieces and add it to spaghetti sauce, it's easier than making meatballs. Personally, I have never liked it baked with ketchup or Worcestershire sauce, but I'll eat it with ketchup with my meal.


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2020)

Those are the basics I use for my meatloaf.  It sort of depends on what I spot when I open the spice rack.  Sometimes I put grated carrots in or substitute oat bran for the bread crumbs.  

My favourite part is the glaze.  Ketchup, brown sugar, mustard & Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Granny B. said:


> I love a good meatloaf.  I use my Sicilian grandma's recipe for meatballs. Yum!
> 
> 1 lb beef
> 2 tablespoons finely minced onion
> ...


Thank you for that recipe.  Sounds like a great meatloaf!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Jules said:


> Those are the basics I use for my meatloaf.  It sort of depends on what I spot when I open the spice rack.  Sometimes I put grated carrots in or substitute oat bran for the bread crumbs.
> 
> My favourite part is the glaze.  Ketchup, brown sugar, mustard & Worcestershire sauce.


Great ideas!  I think my mother used to put oatmeal in her meatloaf, oat bran sounds good, too.  Oooh that glaze sounds to die for!


----------



## old medic (Nov 27, 2020)

Let me add a twist..... ONION BOMBS!!!!!!
Mix your favorite meatloaf recipe... set aside.
Blocks of cheese about 1 inch... Mozzarella works great.
Cut an onion in half and sort out several baseball size layers
and of course... BACON!!!!!!
Take a block of cheese and ball it up in your mix to the size of your onion layer and wrap in bacon.
We pressure cook ours most the way then finish off in the air fryer


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 27, 2020)

When my daughter was in preschool her teacher was a recent immigrant from UK.
We got friendly, as our girls became fast friends and she asked me one day what the recipe for meatloaf is, my answer was there really isn’t a recipe, everyone just kind of puts in their own thing, LOL


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2020)

Anything I can find in the fridge goes into mine as well as lots of garlic, onions, peppers, and bacon.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)

My old favorite recipe for meatloaf always had  ground beef,  pork and veal in it.   It's been a long time since I've seen ground veal at the grocery store though.   ..  And in place of breadcrumbs,  I always used  oatmeal.  
But the rest  is a few eggs, ketchup,  onions.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 27, 2020)

I tried one time using oats instead of the breadcrumbs in my meatloaf; don't remember if we liked it or not. (I kinda suspect that maybe it wasn't a success and I'm repressing the memory.)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Any or all of:

A few glugs of Worcestershire sauce.
Chopped bell pepper
Chopped onion
Ketchup
 Mustard
Stale bread soaked in milk and squeezed out
Egg or 2
S & P
Parmesan cheese
Shape free form in large pan
Cover with strips of bacon


----------



## Knight (Nov 27, 2020)

When it comes to finding different way to make anything we rely on pinterest. 

500+ Meatloaf recipes ideas in 2020 | meatloaf ... - Pinterestwww.pinterest.com › ironmikebean › meatloaf-recipes

we scroll thru to see what looks interesting then try it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2020)

*Try using a package of Lipton dry onion soup/dip mix. You get the onion flavor and don't need to add any spices!*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 27, 2020)

Mine is basic with many of the ingredients mentioned. I do have to use either oatmeal or cornflake crumbs because of my wheat problem.
One thing my mom did was to form the meat around 3 peeled hard boiled eggs. 
I'm not sure if it was to stretch the meat or make me eat it. It looks nice when you slice it.
I did that when my kids were little and they loved it. They called it meatloaf with eyeballs.


----------



## Jules (Nov 27, 2020)

If anyone is just cooking for one or two, bake the mini meat loaves in a muffin tin.  They freeze up nicely.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 27, 2020)

There are more meat loaf recipes than people in the world.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 27, 2020)

Jules said:


> If anyone is just cooking for one or two, bake the mini meat loaves in a muffin tin.  They freeze up nicely.


What a great idea!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2020)

old medic said:


> Let me add a twist..... ONION BOMBS!!!!!!
> Mix your favorite meatloaf recipe... set aside.
> Blocks of cheese about 1 inch... Mozzarella works great.
> Cut an onion in half and sort out several baseball size layers
> ...


Sounds good but I am not so clear on how to put the meat with the onion bombs...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Mine is basic with many of the ingredients mentioned. I do have to use either oatmeal or cornflake crumbs because of my wheat problem.
> One thing my mom did was to form the meat around 3 peeled hard boiled eggs.
> I'm not sure if it was to stretch the meat or make me eat it. It looks nice when you slice it.
> I did that when my kids were little and they loved it. They called it meatloaf with eyeballs.


I'm laughing because I'm picturing a meatloaf looking at me with big eyes...   That sure is different than any meatloaf recipe I've seen so far.  How long do you bake it and at what temp.  I've forgotten how long and the temperature.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Try using a package of Lipton dry onion soup/dip mix. You get the onion flavor and don't need to add any spices!*


Sounds very tasty but I'm guessing it may have a very high sodium content so I'd have to skip the onion soup mix.  I would have enjoyed it very much before I had the salt intake decreased.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Any or all of:
> 
> A few glugs of Worcestershire sauce.
> Chopped bell pepper
> ...


Worcestershire sauce should make it very tasty.  I wonder if I could soak the stale bread in coconut milk.  How long to soak the bread?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2020)

officerripley said:


> I tried one time using oats instead of the breadcrumbs in my meatloaf; don't remember if we liked it or not. (I kinda suspect that maybe it wasn't a success and I'm repressing the memory.)


I have a ton of oats I should use up, that is if they are still good.  My mom used to use them, too.  I'll try it and see just how good it is


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm laughing because I'm picturing a meatloaf looking at me with big eyes...   That sure is different than any meatloaf recipe I've seen so far.  How long do you bake it and at what temp.  I've forgotten how long and the temperature.


@Ruthanne I use 2 pounds of ground beef, seasonings and oatmeal or cornflake crumbs and 3 hard boiled eggs. Put the eggs in end to end. and incase with the meat all the way around.. I put it in a loaf pan and bake @350 for 1 hour. I drain the fat as soon as I an handle the pan.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Mine is half ground beef half ground pork 
I pack of french onion soup
Mince garlic , soy sauce
1 egg to keep it all together
I halve the mixture then layer with bacon and hard-boiled eggs bacon again then the rest of the meat mix.
Top it with tomato paste and sprinkle with cornflakes.
Cook it in the oven on 180 for 45 minutes.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 27, 2020)

I use panko bread crumbs instead.


----------



## old medic (Nov 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds good but I am not so clear on how to put the meat with the onion bombs...


The onion layer becomes the outer shell of the bomb


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Mustard meringue from 1959!

*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2020)

Ham loaf still has a cult following in this area and everyone seems to have a secret recipe.  Some of the recipes are gloppy sweet and some are more savory with horseradish or catsup added to the mixture.  I prefer a savory loaf with a small amount of baked-on glaze.

The small local markets still grind a ham loaf mix in the fall and winter months.  Some of the mixes contain ground pork and others contain ground beef.


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2020)

Basic Meatloaf with the addition of Horseradish Sauce for a little zing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Basic Meatloaf with the addition of Horseradish Sauce for a little zing.


Wow I never would have thought of horseradish in meatloaf but it's worth trying.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2020)

_"Meatloaf, smeatloaf, double-beatloaf. I hate meatloaf."_ - Randy, The Christmas Story


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 6, 2020)

I never understood adding dry bread crumbs to anything. Why not sawdust? I rarely make meatloaf because it always comes out tasting like meat loaf.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 21, 2021)

For myself it depends on what I have in the house.


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2021)

@Pink Biz  That French’s Mustard recipe is unique with a merengue like topping.  

@Aunt Bea  The minced ham is a change of pace too. I may try that.


----------

